# Mosquito Walleye night fishing



## [email protected]

Tried the dam last night. No action. Looks like water still may be a little to cold for them to be in close yet, but can't say for sure. Water around 41. Anyone have a magic water temp number for Misquito? I have always just fished along day area in spring at night and done pretty good. It seems like strikes and numbers have been fewer the last several years. I don't have much time to explore. Without being specific, any recommendations for targeting walleye at night from shore pre/post spawn?

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its all about being in the right place at the right time. They have nets in the eyes are spawning you just have to time it right.


----------



## joebertin

STD is right, it's weird during the spawn. You have to be on the water enough, to happen to be there at the right time. One night will be on fire, and the next zilch. I've spent enough time in walleye spawning water to know that they control the timing, not you. You simply have to be there at that time, with a line in the water.


----------



## Bigfillet

I usually have my best action wading at night when the water temperature is 48 and above but that’s just me. I have usually not had much luck wading or shore fishing for walleye in March. April into early May is usually the best for me.


----------



## [email protected]

I hear you on that. I have had killer nights followed by nothing. Same place, same presentation. Planning on trying this week. I saw water is 44 degrees. Going to try a lighter and slower presentation to see if that helps. It seems like most of my success has been about 20' to 30' off shore on a pause or drop, although I have seen them right up on the rocks rolling doing their business with no interest in eating.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cueman

Waded Mosquito last night, from about 7-9:00, no luck.


----------



## [email protected]

Bigfilet
I agree with you. It seems like a lot of people say that the bites been on for weeks, but I guess they must be be in better locations than I. I have had better success in numbers with water 48 and above. Some of my best nights have been the coldest nights with snow coming sideways in Mid to end of April. Who knows when the bite will come, but it isn't every night in the exact same place that's for sure. Nothing feels better than hooking in to the first one of the year. That never gets old. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront

There was a pic on the Causeway Sporting Goods FB page of a young man holding a nice stringer of eyes recently caught. 

I've been wading for walleyes since the late 70s and it is as everyone here says, it's hit or miss. We always took to the water around the full moon in March and by the new moon in April, we were hitting well. We would have a couple of good nights, a few not so good, and then we'd hit again. No rhyme or reason. Weather didn't play a big part in it either. We'd catch during cold fronts and snow storms, warm sunny days and cold nights. It's a matter of being there when the fish are, imo. I do remember evenings in 'the witching hour' when the bite would suddenly stop at Pymatuning. Often it was because a muskie or two had moved in.


----------



## Bass knuckles

I’ve had my best luck when water between 50-55. I’ve also put in plenty of work with nothing same temps. Last year I left around midnight not one fish. Next morning my buddy’s sending pics of limits.


----------



## [email protected]

Thinking of trying this weekend even if it's cold. Heard any reports on the bite or had any luck recently?

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of trying this weekend even if it's cold. Heard any reports on the bite or had any luck recently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


They're catching them. I don't have specifics but there are very, very big fish coming out of Mosquito.


----------



## set-the-drag

Probably about to be ending soon its been going for a week now


----------



## c. j. stone

Anyone got eyes on the State collections? EZ, news? Very quiet on here for some reason. Troubling!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Cant collect whats not there. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Tried last night for a couple hours. Did not catch any, but had 3 swimming in circles and playing with each other right in front of me for about 20 minutes. As I got to the parking lot, there was one guy left and he had two on a stringer. The one was a beast, maybe 25-27 inches. Freezer still empty for me so far. Good luck

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

1MoreKast said:


> They're catching them. I don't have specifics but there are very, very big fish coming out of Mosquito.


I read somewhere(maybe an old thread on here?) that the “average” female walleye caught in the Mosquito DNR nets is SIX #’s!


----------



## Andrew t

Iv never caught a female this time of year always males but iv seen pocs of big female caught there recently at night


----------



## Andrew24

Iv never caught a female this time of year always males but iv seen pic
s of big female caught there recently at night


----------



## eyecatchum2

c. j. stone said:


> Anyone got eyes on the State collections? EZ, news? Very quiet on here for some reason. Troubling!


----------



## ezbite

c. j. stone said:


> Anyone got eyes on the State collections? EZ, news? Very quiet on here for some reason. Troubling!


the nets are done, all eggs collected for the year


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Did they pull the nets then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerman

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jjmar

As soon as the ice melts.
Water is it’s heaviest at 33 1/3 degrees. That’s when and what causes a lake to turnover when the surface water reached that temp.
If guys are starting to talk about, it has probably already happened or is wrapping up. 
You just have to be there at night after ice out. There is no date. Have to watch the conditions and be there on the days it occurs. Just have to drive around watch and look at the lake during the day, watch the ice and put your thermometer in the water at different locations so you can time it right. Scouting and preparation are the keys to success.
You will know when the fish are there. You will hear the fish when they move up.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone still trying Mosquito for eyes evenings/nights recently? I know weather has been up and down, and water temp actually went down a little. Not sure if it affects fishing? I may have some time this weekend for a night or two. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman

Haven't fished Mosquito walleye in evenings much last few years but when when always had better luck not so much ice out but when the water temps really jumped up quickly over course of few days. That has not happened yet. If I were fishing Mosquito I wouldn't feel very confident considering water temp on March 1 was 39 and water temp March 30 was 41 degrees. But that's just based on my own experience.
April was always better than March for me but that's going back several years when I could catch fish just before dark till hour after dark.


----------



## set-the-drag

They should be feeding good


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you

I have always done better in mid April too. I have never really done well before that, although people here say they do well much earlier at night pre spawn. I just don't have the knowledge or skill to what they are doing and where.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Spawn is over by now


----------



## cueman

[email protected] said:


> Anyone still trying Mosquito for eyes evenings/nights recently? I know weather has been up and down, and water temp actually went down a little. Not sure if it affects fishing? I may have some time this weekend for a night or two. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


Went last night for a couple hours, caught one and lost one, I talked to someone I know, that got 6, Tuesday evening.


----------



## Kenlow1

They got 900 quarts of eggs from Mosquito their website shows!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice clean
Around what time did that happen? Stickbaits? 
Nice eater

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cueman

[email protected] said:


> Nice clean
> Around what time did that happen? Stickbaits?
> Nice eater
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


Around 8:00 p.m. on a #7 rapala count down.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks
Going to give it a shot. Hope to get my first one.


Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix

cueman said:


> Went last night for a couple hours, caught one and lost one, I talked to someone I know, that got 6, Tuesday evening.
> View attachment 485866


Nice! Is that tail clipped?


----------



## set-the-drag

Sure looks like it but i thought they just notch it that looks like half the tail fin is gone


----------



## ranger487

Really looks like a straight clean cut


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Sometime fishing line will clip it that way also as your reeling them in.


----------



## cueman

Uglystix said:


> Nice! Is that tail clipped?





Uglystix said:


> Nice! Is that tail clipped?


Yeah, looks clipped to me, I think they do that when they pull them from the nets.


----------



## Uglystix

cueman said:


> Yeah, looks clipped to me, I think they do that when they pull them from the nets.


That’s what I was thinking. Very cool to think that very fish might have passed on thousands of offspring through state stocking!


----------



## cueman

Uglystix said:


> That’s what I was thinking. Very cool to think that very fish might have passed on thousands of offspring through state stocking!


That is cool, when you think about it that way, but now, I'm going to feel guilty while eating my fish sammich!  lol


----------



## OHeyes

The ODNR clips the tail of the walleye caught in the nets.


----------



## [email protected]

Tried last night by the dam for a couple hours with no success. Tried stick baits,jig with paddletail,nada.
I thought I might be on to something when I got there. The wind was blowing in and the were hundreds of baitfish jumping everywhere. I ended up catching two of them. Still waiting for the first one of the year. I attached pictures of two nice shad I caught.
















Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

OHeyes said:


> The ODNR clips the tail of the walleye caught in the nets.


I knew they did that but i thought they just did a triangle punch out on the lower tail fin but seems they are using the slide board cut. Seems to be a big cut but ive caught eyes on erie with almost no tail left trolling 2mph+ and they were big and healthy


----------



## set-the-drag

[email protected] said:


> Tried last night by the dam for a couple hours with no success. Tried stick baits,jig with paddletail,nada.
> I thought I might be on to something when I got there. The wind was blowing in and the were hundreds of baitfish jumping everywhere. I ended up catching two of them. Still waiting for the first one of the year. I attached pictures of two nice shad I caught.
> View attachment 485934
> View attachment 485935
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


Gizzard shad! That would suck if they have a late die off! It will smell so bad


----------



## set-the-drag

Not going to catch anything with them that thick. When you see or hear them like that move gotta get away from them


----------



## [email protected]

Shows what I know, I thought their might be something chasing them. Can anyone steer me to a new area to try from shore for eyes. I have always just fished the dam area dusk to 10pm or so. 

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just gotta hike they move after spawn


----------



## Saugeyefisher

[email protected] said:


> Shows what I know, I thought their might be something chasing them. Can anyone steer me to a new area to try from shore for eyes. I have always just fished the dam area dusk to 10pm or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


I'm in the boat of fishing the shad schools. In fact it's the main thing I look for when saugeye/walleye fishing. The thicker the better. My best nights on inland lake it was to the point you either snagged shad or caught eyes. But if the fish aren't in the area feeding then we'll,it's fishing..


----------



## set-the-drag

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm in the boat of fishing the shad schools. In fact it's the main thing I look for when saugeye/walleye fishing. The thicker the better. My best nights on inland lake it was to the point you either snagged shad or caught eyes. But if the fish aren't in the area feeding then we'll,it's fishing..


Never heard anyone say that. I
And I've fished the thick shad many times with fish marking and got zilch. I can say on erie we get fish around the schools but never in them


----------



## Saugeyefisher

set-the-drag said:


> Never heard anyone say that. I
> And I've fished the thick shad many times with fish marking and got zilch. I can say on erie we get fish around the schools but never in them


I've heard people preach both. And don't get me wrong,I've had those nights millions of shad schooled up in front of me,fish boiling all over them an not a bite. Or maybe a couple right at dark. An thought to myself if the bait wasn't so thick I'd do better. 
An I'm not talking early to mid fall when there's millions of scattered shad EVERYWHERE all over the lake. 
I'm talking more from November to now when they tend to really group up and not scattered everywhere. 
I don't typically try to match the hatch in these situations. I try to stand out. I'll go with a slashing clown color stick, or rip a vibe or lipless crank through the shad. Working my bait so the tight schools of shad scatter like a fish is hitting. Make my bait stand out and the one they want to eat. The isolated single bait fish just outside of the mega school. The dumb one... 
Then some nights it's just a gorge fest an doesn't matter to much just before ice up. Slow lethargic shad crawling all over each other only moving fast when a eye comes through to eat. We have sat in spots on these nights an have caught 40/50/60 saugeye in a 4/5 hour session. Some nights the only thing keeping the water open is the splashes of the fish we catch one after another. 
Those nights are what really keep me going! Knowing it can always happen an constantly searching for those exact scenarios hoping it happens again. 
And I will admit. All these times I speak of are fishing for saugeye. A more aggressive fish then the walleye. 
But like you I've caught them out of mega bait fish schools on Erie as well.... 
One of the first questions we ask each other(the dozen or so of us that have been fishing the same couple lakes from shore all winter long for 20+ yrs now) when we come across each other fishing is, "have you found the shad yet"? Then once we find a few areas holding the most shad we do our "milk runs" through them till we find the eyes..


----------



## set-the-drag

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've heard people preach both. And don't get me wrong,I've had those nights millions of shad schooled up in front of me,fish boiling all over them an not a bite. Or maybe a couple right at dark. An thought to myself if the bait wasn't so thick I'd do better.
> An I'm not talking early to mid fall when there's millions of scattered shad EVERYWHERE all over the lake.
> I'm talking more from November to now when they tend to really group up and not scattered everywhere.
> I don't typically try to match the hatch in these situations. I try to stand out. I'll go with a slashing clown color stick, or rip a vibe or lipless crank through the shad. Working my bait so the tight schools of shad scatter like a fish is hitting. Make my bait stand out and the one they want to eat. The isolated single bait fish just outside of the mega school. The dumb one...
> Then some nights it's just a gorge fest an doesn't matter to much just before ice up. Slow lethargic shad crawling all over each other only moving fast when a eye comes through to eat. We have sat in spots on these nights an have caught 40/50/60 saugeye in a 4/5 hour session. Some nights the only thing keeping the water open is the splashes of the fish we catch one after another.
> Those nights are what really keep me going! Knowing it can always happen an constantly searching for those exact scenarios hoping it happens again.
> And I will admit. All these times I speak of are fishing for saugeye. A more aggressive fish then the walleye.
> But like you I've caught them out of mega bait fish schools on Erie as well....
> One of the first questions we ask each other(the dozen or so of us that have been fishing the same couple lakes from shore all winter long for 20+ yrs now) when we come across each other fishing is, "have you found the shad yet"? Then once we find a few areas holding the most shad we do our "milk runs" through them till we find the eyes..


I've found in both erie and inland the edges of the schools will have feeding fish like right when you get away from the thickness they are there stalking and feeding. Agree the switch up of color. Iits like they are sick of eating the shad so anything different generates a strike. I started to find the eyes start to cruise the shallows by bays and inlets after spawn at dusk. It makes sense as other fish are pre spawn and staging and id guess easy target. I have found this time of year i cruise the shore lines casting to 3 fow or so and slow retrieve a hj12 blue chrome and get some right around the 6fow.


----------



## ezbite

OHeyes said:


> The ODNR clips the tail of the walleye caught in the nets.


they do it to the males for a population count


----------



## set-the-drag

Ez i heard they didn't see the numbers of small walleye they would like to see like there aren't good numbers of developing fish is it true?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

set-the-drag said:


> I've found in both erie and inland the edges of the schools will have feeding fish like right when you get away from the thickness they are there stalking and feeding. Agree the switch up of color. Iits like they are sick of eating the shad so anything different generates a strike. I started to find the eyes start to cruise the shallows by bays and inlets after spawn at dusk. It makes sense as other fish are pre spawn and staging and id guess easy target. I have found this time of year i cruise the shore lines casting to 3 fow or so and slow retrieve a hj12 blue chrome and get some right around the 6fow.


Good stuff! That's what's great about fishing. And this message board. Neither one of us are "wrong". But both of us might of learned something from each other that I will most definitely retain an think about when I fish now! 
Waiting to see you crappie thread explode! I'm not in northern Ohio but I like participating where the most talk is going on. I like the annual running threads!


----------



## B Ron 11

set-the-drag said:


> Ez i heard they didn't see the numbers of small walleye they would like to see like there aren't good numbers of developing fish is it true?


When they showed the picture of the nets, didn’t see any small fish.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well they only take sexually mature fish but idk if they just put them right back or whatever


----------



## set-the-drag

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good stuff! That's what's great about fishing. And this message board. Neither one of us are "wrong". But both of us might of learned something from each other that I will most definitely retain an think about when I fish now!
> Waiting to see you crappie thread explode! I'm not in northern Ohio but I like participating where the most talk is going on. I like the annual running threads!


I just want to be back on the water! This weather is killing me!! Im going to get back into the inland walleye game. I gave up when i got really into erie eyes but miss the fun of working for them not just the methodical trolling. I need to get my weed jiggin game back!


----------



## Salt man

set-the-drag said:


> Gizzard shad! That would suck if they have a late die off! It will smell so bad


Free line that gizzard shad next time. Somehow the predator fish seems to find the one piece of bait that doesn’t fit the rest. The one swimming frantically with a hook in it lol. Fish for snook down south and typically try to look for running bait. I toss my greenie Into literally millions of bait and somehow the snook finds it.


----------



## set-the-drag

You know I've thought the same thing bit over the years seeing it happening i never see fish going after the dying shad. The gulls don't even touch them idk what it is


----------



## c. j. stone

set-the-drag said:


> Ez i heard they didn't see the numbers of small walleye they would like to see like there aren't good numbers of developing fish is it true?


Not to answer for EZ, but they are aware(and concerned!) abt it at Mosquito(Berlin as well)!


----------



## [email protected]

I should have just hooked up that gizzard and tried it. They were very thick for about 30 minutes. I am still hoping to catch some post spawn night feeders close to shore this month. I just hope I am there when they are, and that they are in the right mood.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You can get them through summer my man you don't have to give up when it warms up they still come in close all summer


----------



## Saugeyefisher

set-the-drag said:


> You can get them through summer my man you don't have to give up when it warms up they still come in close all summer


I was gonna say the same thing! 
We get eyes all spring/summer through the night from shore. Of course it can be more spotty then the traditional good times of year. 
I fish a lot of spillways at night in the middle of summer as well.


----------



## [email protected]

That's good to hear. I am really hoping to get my first one. Hoping It's sooner than later. Fishing for walleye reminds me a lot of playing golf. As soon as you think you have it figured out,then you get humbled and lose all confidence again, beginning your quest for answers all over again

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt man

set-the-drag said:


> You know I've thought the same thing bit over the years seeing it happening i never see fish going after the dying shad. The gulls don't even touch them idk what it is


Right on. When the shad gives up, they are pretty useless. Hook through the nose and good for one cast, leave it out there and wait


----------



## set-the-drag

[email protected] said:


> That's good to hear. I am really hoping to get my first one. Hoping It's sooner than later. Fishing for walleye reminds me a lot of playing golf. As soon as you think you have it figured out,then you get humbled and lose all confidence again, beginning your quest for answers all over again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


Ive had 3 year lulls casting for inland eyes. My problem is also i chose the hardest lake 75% of the time to catch eyes in ne ohio so i blame myself for that but hey im 15 min from ladue so after work special is a simple thing better than being at home!!


----------



## [email protected]

I just looked up the water temp last year an April 1st 2021. It was 51 degrees

Today it is 44. 

Quite a big difference 

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its been 3 years i can recall water temps below 50 the beginning of April. 6 years ago i think it was we hit the post shito spawn and my buddy got a monster female like 29" it was mid april and the water was 50 and 35° that night we froze are balls off but got our limit within 2 hrs. It was a lot of work mostly on the body haha


----------



## Searay

Last year hardly to no ice, this year 10+ inches!


----------



## litman24

Searay said:


> Last year hardly to no ice, this year 10+ inches!


Water was 45 last night. Walleye bite is still very slow. Walleyes are pretty much spawned out. I tried multiple spots last night with zero bites. Around 10:00 I found a spot with lots of baitfish. That’s where the walleyes were. Limited out in an hour. I personally have had much better luck at another local lake. With the cold water temp a very slow presentation has worked the best.
I got to the lake just after sunset. 4 boats were at the ramp heading home. Not one boat did well in the daylight……


----------



## litman24

litman24 said:


> Water was 45 last night. Walleye bite is still very slow. Walleyes are pretty much spawned out. I tried multiple spots last night with zero bites. Around 10:00 I found a spot with lots of baitfish. That’s where the walleyes were. Limited out in an hour. I personally have had much better luck at another local lake. With the cold water temp a very slow presentation has worked the best.
> I got to the lake just after sunset. 4 boats were at the ramp heading home. Not one boat did well in the daylight……


----------



## [email protected]

Nice work
We're those baitfish gizzard shad breaking all on the surface?

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## litman24

[email protected] said:


> Nice work
> We're those baitfish gizzard shad breaking all on the surface?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


yes but I saw shinners as well.


----------



## cueman

Got this guy yesterday evening, around 6:30, on my 3rd cast, thought I was in for a good bite, missed a couple, but didn't catch anymore, stayed till 8:30.


----------



## [email protected]

Tried by the dam last night again. Jerkbaits, soft plastic minnow. Nothing. Found another school of gizzard shad again. Tried all kind of retrieves. Nothing. Very frustrating not being able to locate or trigger a fish. Used to be a very productive area for me.









Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

[email protected] said:


> Tried by the dam last night again. Jerkbaits, soft plastic minnow. Nothing. Found another school of gizzard shad again. Tried all kind of retrieves. Nothing. Very frustrating not being able to locate or trigger a fish. Used to be a very productive area for me.
> View attachment 486514
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


if you find fish,you have to fined what triger them.
some time the retreve,1,2,3,5 turn on reel and stop from 1 second to 10 second,change lure every 20 cast's.everything take only time,you have to cast from 1 hour to 8 hours.

count your turns on reel,my turn is 2' if i hit fish i count,now i know how far are the fish and when to expect the hit.

take a look at the map and if there is structure 100 yards from point and is 30 yards in lake,
i make 100 steps and i have to cast 90' to cover that spot.
take a sheet and drew refrence point from map where you like to fish.


----------



## [email protected]

Very good and scientific advice. I don't know if my memory is good enough to remember what retrieve I was using when I do get one because I will be so excited.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

[email protected] said:


> Very good and scientific advice. I don't know if my memory is good enough to remember what retrieve I was using when I do get one because I will be so excited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


i cover water from 9 a clock to 3 a clock,i start 9 then 3,12,10,2,11,1.,the fish can be swiming,first i cover outside edge then inside.
first cast longest cast and count,defrent wind condition give you defrent distance.you do not have to count only if you hit fish you start counting,then you knoe how far was the fish.if you hit school you will hook more in that area.when i hit fish i recal rigt away what i was doing and try duplicate that.i cover the area with few lures ,no fish i move 50 or 100 yards.some time the fish is there but not feeding.
what detement bite?
you have fish
negative+neutral+positive=100%
the negative,neutral,positive nober change every minutes.

there is not one computer in the world what will predict the % positive fish and time.
only solution,you have to put time in and you will be there when it happen.

you can have frend text you hot bite,before you get there you are to late.
there is more info here,if you have chance reed that.









Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!


Just got in went for a short fishing trip right at dark. Got one around 21/22" and missed one I had for about two seconds. Came in early becasue I just didn't feel like staying with it. The hit a silver xrap on a short pause.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## [email protected]

I gave Mosquit a shot last night. I started out wading the beach point. I had never tried this before so I was unsure if I was in good water. I stayed for an hour there with no luck. I then tried the marina area and noticed several people wading in that area. Then I tried the rip rap around dam. I saw one guy catch one around 9pm. I caught 1 small largemouth. Around 10pm I hooked up with one. It was a nice male probably 20 inches that I managed to fail to land in the rocks. I was kind of soaked after that. Tried a little longer but the wind was getting to me after taking a mini dive. I did also notice there was some waders bt the beach when I left around 1030. Maybe next time I will land one.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got one last night

Felt really good to get one.
Also caught what looks like a shiner or giant shad. Not sure what it is called?
















Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks to everyone with all they tips and good advice.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR HEAD!!!!


----------



## milkdud

A black crappie


----------



## set-the-drag

That ain't a crappie its a shad


----------



## [email protected]

I used it for a bobber
Lots of air

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt man

[email protected] said:


> I used it for a bobber
> Lots of air
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


If I had to guess, the big shad are the breeders? I have caught many big shad in the net, always get them back in the water ASAP. Here’s a 14” shad from nimi.


----------



## set-the-drag

When im night crapin i have easy 16"+ blast into my boat going after the lights


----------



## c. j. stone

set-the-drag said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR HEAD!!!!


bait?


----------



## [email protected]

White bucktail

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

[email protected] said:


> White bucktail
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


you doing good,i fished lake erie last 3 nights 1000 cast's 40 lures not even bump.


----------



## [email protected]

Where abouts on erie? What time are you fishing. I've always wanted to try there in the spring and fall at night. Sometimes it feels like I am fishing for muskie instead of walleye. All part of learning.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

[email protected] said:


> Where abouts on erie? What time are you fishing. I've always wanted to try there in the spring and fall at night. Sometimes it feels like I am fishing for muskie instead of walleye. All part of learning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


cleveland,edgewater,east 55,east 72,you can fish any rocks on lake erie,you can catch fish any time day or night,if the fish are there and feeding you can catch them.


----------

